# What do you guys/girls prefer: 100% or 50/50?



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

just curious what is preferred by you guys and why...


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

my preferences vary with the seasons and my moods. typically, though, i like 100% in the winter under a zip-up hoodie and 50/50 in the hot months.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

guess I wasnt very clear in my thread topic... what do you guys prefer *to print on?*

but thanks for the input Derek!


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

sorry. i get all soaked up in myself sometimes. 

they seem pretty comparable. i print a lot of 50/50's as they are usually cheaper. i guess there's more a possibility of getting some shrinkage out of the polyester in the 50/50's on platen, but i've never had a problem either way.

depending on which brand you use you may notice more fibrillation on the 100%.


----------



## Kellyb (Jan 30, 2008)

100% COTTON!!! I don't care if you call it Beefy or Heavyweight just make it all cotton. Cotton = no bleeding = less problems 

KellyB


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

100% .......


----------



## Evgeny (Jan 17, 2008)

100% cotton = no problems with plastisol inks


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

100% all the way.


----------



## JerseyScreener (Jan 29, 2008)

100% cotton. It seems to stick better to my pallet after I spray adhesive and the ink doesn't really bleed through it.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Agree 100% is the way to go


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

100% but dang those cotton fibers!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Gotta love the 100% cotton


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

We moved to 100% Cotton, but the loose fibers can make for a bad print. I think we'll offer 50/50 unless customer wants cotton. (American Apparel is one of the exceptions....they have a fine cotton thats a treat to print on).


RW


----------



## feistykitten (Nov 20, 2007)

100% cotton here too.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for the feedback, I also print on 100%, looks like I'm with the concensus


----------

